# Circuito transmisor y receptor de señales



## electroboy_21 (Sep 11, 2006)

Voy hacer un proyecto en el cual necesito un transmisor  y  receptor pero necesito calculos y los circuitos transmisores y receptores para las frecuencias.
si alguien me puede ayudar escribirme la respuesta lo mas pronto posible por favor...


----------



## shocky (Sep 11, 2006)

Que tipo de circuito transmisor, receptor quieres hacer?
Porque se puede hacer con infrarrojo o con radiofrecuencia.
Tengo circuitos de ambos.
Espero tu respuesta.
Saludos.


----------



## electroboy_21 (Sep 11, 2006)

shocky dijo:
			
		

> Que tipo de circuito transmisor, receptor quieres hacer?
> Porque se puede hacer con infrarrojo o con radiofrecuencia.
> Tengo circuitos de ambos.
> Espero tu respuesta.
> Saludos.



bueno nesecito un o de radiofrecuencia, pero nesecito los calculos de frecuecia o distancia entre el trnasmisor y el receptor, un adistancia como de 1metro
Saludos


----------



## shocky (Sep 12, 2006)

Aqui tienes un circuito de radiofrecuencia, pero te devo los calculos.
Saludos.
http://www.serasidis.gr/circuits/RF_remote_control/RF_remote_control.htm 
http://www.electronic-circuits-diagrams.com/remotecontrolsimages/1.gif


----------



## electroboy_21 (Sep 12, 2006)

shocky dijo:
			
		

> Aqui tienes un circuito de radiofrecuencia, pero te devo los calculos.
> Saludos.
> http://www.serasidis.gr/circuits/RF_remote_control/RF_remote_control.htm
> http://www.electronic-circuits-diagrams.com/remotecontrolsimages/1.gif



Gracias por los planos espero que me sean de gran utilidad, una ultima pregunta ¿a cuantos metros deben estar aprox. el transmisor y el receptor?


----------



## shocky (Sep 12, 2006)

Segun lo que dice la pagina tiene un alcance de 10 a 15 metros.
Saludos


----------



## irak_86 (Feb 7, 2008)

tengo una pregunta.... se podria usar como transmisor de un control remoto ose poner un teclado matricial  con un pic y de ahi si pulso un numero enviar la información de forma inalambrica y que aparesca en el receptor con unos displays?.....

tambien el tx trabaja con datos en binatio o en decimal?

y la antena que tengo que poner como la hago?

agradeceria que contestara


----------



## terminator (Jun 2, 2009)

Saludos amigos listeros, me han encargado realizar un transmisor de alcance unos 60 metros. la idea es activar un relé para que funcione un motor de cc. Me recomendaron unos modulos el TWS-434 y el RWS-434, pero me cansé de buscarlos y no los encuentro, por lo que si me pudieran dar algunos datos para realizar este proyecto, inlcuyendo el receptor pero sin usar esos módulos. Muchas gracias y saludos desde Lima-Perú.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Nov 12, 2009)

irak_86 dijo:


> tengo una pregunta.... se podria usar como transmisor de un control remoto ose poner un teclado matricial  con un pic y de ahi si pulso un numero enviar la información de forma inalambrica y que aparesca en el receptor con unos displays?.....
> 
> tambien el tx trabaja con datos en binatio o en decimal?
> 
> ...



Si se puede.
Solo tienes que ver el modelo de tu control remoto hay algunos circuitos muy sencillos de su funcionamiento que quizas te puedan funcionar.
O de otra forma mas sencilla seria con señal binaria en 1 el rele se activa en 0 se desactiva.
Aunque ya seria de manera mas direccional te funcionaria igual.


----------



## MIX (Nov 23, 2009)

Que tal soy de Mexico y me gustaria construir algo asi solo que no se donde conseguir los integrados. Alguien podria ayudarme?

Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Nov 23, 2009)

Por acá: http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores

Saludos


----------



## MIX (Nov 24, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta a ver si me doy una vuelta.


----------



## djpusse (Ene 29, 2010)

hola gente en un momento me tope com un post que no me acuerdo quien lo creo que era para activar unos cuantos rele a distancia por medio de rf especificamente en fm pero no logro encontrarlo si alguien tiene la direccion eso nos solucionaria los problemas a todos jeje

Saludos


----------



## matesaitban (Jun 27, 2010)

electroboy_21 dijo:


> Gracias por los planos espero que me sean de gran utilidad, una ultima pregunta ¿a cuantos metros deben estar aprox. el transmisor y el receptor?



Estimado colega, te explico estaba leyendo el foro y me intereso el tema  de transmisor y receptor, me gustaria saber ti tienes algun diagrama de  un circuito transmisor y receptor de unos 3kms, la idea del receptor es  activar unos cuantos reles, te explico tengo mi auto nuevo y el jueves  recien pasado me reventaron la chapa y me robaron todo, mi idea era en  un principio una alarma que avisara al celular algo asi como esto  http://www.crg23.com.ar/videos/crg23masllamador1100/crg23llamador_nokia1100.html   pero puede que la señal se caiga y no llame, luego se me ocurrio  hacerlo con 2 walkie talkie pero aca en chile son demaciado caros aunque  la señal es buena, luego de indagar en el foro llegue donde ti y me  gustaria ver la posibilidad que me ayudaras orientandome ya que mi  logica dice

si monto un transmisor en el auto como este  http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/txbc1/index.htm
bien  tendre señal tx sabre lo que esta pasando
pero si quiero consultar o  emitir algun pulso necesito un receptor rx que reciba mi pulso por  ejemplo para activar un rele, se entiende?


----------



## tavotlokot (Jul 22, 2010)

Estimado amigo necesito saber donde consigo yn tws-433 y rws-433 en mexico


----------



## rob123 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hola me gustaria saber si podria usar este circuito para controlar el motor de una persiana , bueno en realidad van a ser 4 motores. Tambien me gustaria saber si podria usar un emisor de este tipo:
http://alsidoor-automatismos.com/ni...ra-accionar-6-grupo-de-automatismos-p-98.html
y montar yo mismo los receptores.Gracias


----------



## exetv (Oct 23, 2010)

hola amigos se puede hacer un receptor DTMF y manejarlo por celu, prender o apagar motores o luces , etc. a traves de 2 celulares, uno fijo y el otro movil, usa un integrado cm 8870 , yo lo estoy armando y si a alguiel le interesa subo el esquema, saludos


----------



## miguelus (Ene 13, 2012)

Para localizacion y seguimiento de vehículos teneís esto...

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/handheld-portable-mini-gsm-gprs-gps-vehicle-tracker-black-72133

Sal U2


----------

